# Wild asparagus



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Last spring we were posting about wild asparagus and some wanted to know how to find it. Now is the time! You can find it very easily right now. When you do, make a note of it or even mark it so you can find it next spring.









[/IMG]


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

That bush right in the middle is wild Asp. ???


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

InTheRiver said:


> That bush right in the middle is wild Asp. ???


Yes that's it and that is a nice patch that they grow in, meaning that
is probably 8 or 10 individual mature plants clumped together which will be some good picking next spring.
They stick out like a sore thumb right now in the fields and edges once you know what they look like.
In fall they stick out even more due to there color at that time of year.
In the spring, you'll find the dead plant lying on it's side with the new sprouts growing
around them.
Nice picture of it backwoods!

Mattt


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks MAttt. Was just hoping I could help a few guys find it.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

thanks backwoods, i was one of the guys trying to find it this spring


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

I live in the middle of asparagas country! LOL - However, if I find it wild I'll make note. That's a huge plant, however.


----------

